# Teeth



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Do betta's have teeth?


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

I believe that they have hard, rasp like projections on their upper and lower jaws and that they grind them together to chew.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

That's what I thought :lol:


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

Actually, I stand corrected. Did some research and found out that they actually have teeny tiny little teeth, kind of like piranhas. They use them to latch on and shred anything that they bite. Fins, prey, fingers, that sort of thing.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I am never going to look at my betta's the same way again.


----------



## toad (Jul 17, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> kind of like piranhas.


hahaha... I always tell my boys that they're piranhas :rofl:


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, they do have tiny piranha-like teeth near the back of their mouths. I read somewhere that proportionally, bettas have more bite force than a Great White shark. I never looked the same way at my sweet little betta, I can tell you.


----------



## TheCrabbyTabby (Jul 7, 2012)

That was written on www.bettatalk.com I think. I like that lady's site. Too bad she hasn't updated it. I guess life gets in the way of things sometimes.


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

TheCrabbyTabby said:


> That was written on www.bettatalk.com I think. I like that lady's site. Too bad she hasn't updated it. I guess life gets in the way of things sometimes.


Yeah, it's a shame. From what I read on her website, she ditched the bettas to become a film director...:roll:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol I wondered this as well. Once I put my finger in Teeney's tank (don't ask why lol) and she bit me xD It didn't hurt but it did scare me!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not a day goes by when one of my bettas doesn't bite me. I encourage it by sticking a pellet on my finger to lure them in. They are always happy to oblige  That's neat about the teeth - I had no idea!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

The way these lil guys eat, with such a viracious appetite, and when they take food from your fingers, I was saying that --they are like lil pirahnas..you can feel something in there when they clamp onto your finger..oh yea..that's teeth!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Faith had some gorgeous bettas. Extremely high quality in the early 2000s. Too bad I couldn't get my hands on a pair.

Bettas have teeth, since they are carnivorous. I believe I read somewhere that, in relevance to body size, bettas have a more powerful bite than a great white shark. Good thing we don't have giant bettas swimming in our lakes lol.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

deso said:


> Yes, they do have tiny piranha-like teeth near the back of their mouths. I read somewhere that proportionally, bettas have more bite force than a Great White shark. I never looked the same way at my sweet little betta, I can tell you.



YIKES !!!! Good thing they have tiny mouths :lol:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Marina is less than an inch long and her bite hurts


----------



## CharStarr (Jul 3, 2012)

*I never knew this!! Man you really do learn something new everyday!!*


----------



## ktlelia (Jun 27, 2012)

...I never knew they had teeth...I learn everyday on this site I swear. 
I've wondered but I've honestly never been bitten by a betta yet to find out the hard way myself. 
But now I know.
And knowing is half the battle.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine bite when my back is turned. xD


----------

